# Inspiron 560 won't boot up



## Carjam (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a Dell Inspiron 560 that has been working perfectly without issues. I disconnected it to move to a new home and now I can't even get it to turn on. When I push the power button, it blinks just once (amber) then goes black. I can hear it running but it's very quiet and nothing ever comes on the monitor. 'Something' is starting because if I then hold the power button in for a few seconds I can hear it shut down.

any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please check all the cables and connections are properly and firmly seated do the same for the ram and video card if you have one


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's not uncommon for something to get jarred loose when moving as PC.
Check all the connections and reseat any cards (i.e. RAM-GPU-etc.).
Are you certain the electrical outlet is good?

Edit: oops, too slow but we are both thinking alike. :smile:


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

The Dell Inspiron 560 is a desktop computer(correct me if im wrong). If so, try connecting a spare, working monitor to see if the current monitor is the problem. You can also try taking out the BIOS battery and leaving it out for about a good 10min. Put the bios battery back, turn on your computer, and see if the computer is able to boot.

Does the computer at least post but won't boot into windows?


----------



## Carjam (Jan 14, 2013)

I blew out any dust (very little) and made sure everything is seated properly. Electrical outlet is fine. Still have the same problem. When I push the power button the fans start up but it never boots.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I think you may have a problem with either the power supply or motherboard please see the manual pages 28 & 29 http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/insp560mt/en/sg/sg_en.pdf


----------



## Carjam (Jan 14, 2013)

THank you. I looked at the manual but none of the situations is the same. The power light blinks just once quickly (amber) then goes black. The fans are running but nothing else starts. Memory cards have been reseated and battery was removed and reinserted. Still have the same exact problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi which is why I have said the power supply or motherboard are suspect the power supply is a small 300w unit do you know which graphics option is installed the intel hd on board or the nvidia


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Power light staying Amber indicates a PSU problem and I'm suspecting, as joeten, that may also be your problem. 
Try disconnecting the power cord from the PSU, leave it disconnected for 5 min., reconnect and see if it will boot.
Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## Carjam (Jan 14, 2013)

the power light does not stay amber! It quickly flashes amber then immediately goes black.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you have or can you barrow a know good power supply to test with or perhaps go to best buy or similar store and buy one if still no go can return it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Carjam said:


> the power light does not stay amber! It quickly flashes amber then immediately goes black.


Understood.



Tyree said:


> Try disconnecting the power cord from the PSU, leave it disconnected for 5 min., reconnect and see if it will boot.
> Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## Carjam (Jan 14, 2013)

I've tried disconnecting/reconnecting - nothing. I don't have a PSU I can borrow. Sorry - guess I'm out of luck.


----------

